# Cockapoo The Movie



## markypoos1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi i have made a small video to show how cute and lovable cockapoos are.
it can be seen on you tube on the link below..
please tell me what you think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng-ySE37EFA


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I really enjoyed that  Thanks


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great film, loved the puddle


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That made me smile, what a great little film


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely little film, made me laugh. wish I was more tech minded and could edit and put music on to my little vids.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love it - Baylee is my sort of dog! Love the bit of him standing in the firing line while his bro was digging


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love it! Good job on the video! The digging bit goes on here too. Willow has gotten many face fulls. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2013)

Brilliant  ...what gorgeous furries x


----------



## markypoos1 (Dec 14, 2011)

its easy use sony vegas studio..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely video totally captures their personalities and laughed out loud at Baylees antics, little brothers


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh I loved it! It has inspired me to start making one, maybe with the background music 'puppy love' 

Baylee seems like lots of fun! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That was fun thank you.


----------

